# TMM ?



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

Just booked with TMM in Belize on a "lifting keel" Jeaneau 32. How is TMM? How is Belize? Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Eva (Feb 27, 2001)

We sailed in Belize with TMM in February, and it was a terrific experience. TMM were great, both in the U.S. and in Belize. It''s not a large operation, but a well-run one. And Belize sailing was amazing. We had no cold fronts pass through during our week, so all week it was blissful beam reaching in 15-20 knots. I have my report of the trip posted on my website at: www.homestead.com/islandtime/MainPage1.html. Belize is truly one of the few remaining "frontiers" of Caribbean sailing.


----------

